# Visa issue in Dubai



## TheRaddragon (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey Guys, 

I was recently offered a job from a Dubai law firm, as a trainee lawyer; hence, the salary being not too good. My question is: its been almost two months since I was offered a job and around 40 days, that I have submitted the required documents. And I am still waiting on my visa. I have no clue whether my employer is arranging for a visit visa first then a working visa, or working visa directly, but at this stage, I am losing patience. So, according to you guys, is it worth waiting or should I start looking for jobs elsewhere?

Before you answer, please read this:

I recently finished law from a very good UK university. I didn't get a training contract this year in the UK, but I thought I would rather start working in law in Dubai and then apply for TC's in the UK. My salary is too low (5000AED plus 20% commission on clients fee), therefore, I have started thinking if its worth it at all or not. 

I followed up with my employer regarding visa and he says "currently there is some problem with the immigration and we'll let you know as soon as we know it". This was said by the guy who took my interview over the video conference and made me an offer. 

I would really appreciate if anyone could enlighten me re visa process.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you have a UK passport or Indian?


----------



## TheRaddragon (Nov 7, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Do you have a UK passport or Indian?


I have an Indian passport.


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

TheRaddragon said:


> I have an Indian passport.


Mate dont take it. 5K is a terrible pay and you will regret it. I suspect it is not one of the magic circle or any other international law firm which offered you this salary.

I know this industry quite well and drop me a PM if you would like to discuss further. 

It always suprises me when someone asks a question in this forum on salary and the first question people ask is which passport do you hold. It is absolutely ridiculous (though it is the reality in Dubai) that salaries should be based on nationality.

Whether you are Asian or Brit or Canadian or whateve, no trainee solicitor should be paid AED 5K a month (period)

No offence intended but seriously when we know that 5K is just plain pathetic pay in Dubai for a qualified candidate, we should provide them with an honest feedback which the OP may not like to hear but will make them understand the situation better.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Unfortunatly the problem is that there are so many other people, willing to come and live in a one bedroom apartment shared with four other men, and live off that 5k for a chance at a better life.... Until that changes, people are going to be offered these ridiculous salaries. 

Alot of us on here, won the birthday passport lottery but if we didnt, we could be in the same situation, fighting from the bottom, wrong skin color, wrong language/accent, wrong social class, wrong school, etc. For many reasons, I have alot of less then desirable passport friends who are in the 4k to 8k range, who are crazy intelligent, but have NO OTHER options, home countries that are in shambles or no way for them to get ahead, so to come here and take these low salaries is a no brainer when they would do about anything just for an opportunity to get a visa to go ANYWHERE.


----------



## TheRaddragon (Nov 7, 2011)

VADXB said:


> Mate dont take it. 5K is a terrible pay and you will regret it. I suspect it is not one of the magic circle or any other international law firm which offered you this salary.
> 
> I know this industry quite well and drop me a PM if you would like to discuss further.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply mate. yea, after reading many forums and research, 5000 sounds ridiculous. I have just finished LLB and have Accountancy degree as well. So it sounds plain stupid now. I'll rather keep on applying for training contracts in the UK and wait for an opportunity. I am not sure, whether passport plays such an important role for someone to get visa early or no. 

One question mate: I have been waiting for the visa since two months. Do you think it takes this long for the working visa? Not that I intend to go, but I am just curious because, everytime I ask my employer, he says its in process. its kind of funny, thinking that the visa takes almost two months, where other people get it in a week or two.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

VADXB said:


> Mate dont take it. 5K is a terrible pay and you will regret it. I suspect it is not one of the magic circle or any other international law firm which offered you this salary.
> 
> I know this industry quite well and drop me a PM if you would like to discuss further.
> 
> ...


I asked his passport with regards to his visa not his salary - not so ridiculous!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Rad, is your new employer providing accommodation? if so then you can live on 5k (+comm) and it will be experience for you. If not then I wouldn't advise coming out to Dubai - it is very expensive here. The reason I asked about your passport is that if you have a UK passport you could come in on a 30 day visa on arrival while the company sorted out your visa. As you hold an Indian passport there is nothing you can do but wait for them to sort it. In the meantime there is no harm in applying for other positions.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

i did a skim reading of this post..... 

dh 5000 + 20 commission of client fee is not bad for a trainee in any field....
you will make a lot of money....

UAE market price of a Trainee in most of the field is dh 7000...

if you are looking for a experience than come over... 

Visa processing takes time here in dubai


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

TheRaddragon said:


> Thanks for your reply mate. yea, after reading many forums and research, 5000 sounds ridiculous. I have just finished LLB and have Accountancy degree as well. So it sounds plain stupid now. I'll rather keep on applying for training contracts in the UK and wait for an opportunity. I am not sure, whether passport plays such an important role for someone to get visa early or no.
> 
> One question mate: I have been waiting for the visa since two months. Do you think it takes this long for the working visa? Not that I intend to go, but I am just curious because, everytime I ask my employer, he says its in process. its kind of funny, thinking that the visa takes almost two months, where other people get it in a week or two.


If you also have an accountancy degree then try harder in UK. I know that going rate in the mid tier firms is about £18K but the london based larger firms would pay about 25-30K. Money aside, I wouldn't recommend you training in the UAE as the quality of work may not be (another controversial topic) as good as the UK. 

Regarding work permit, it does take a while but 2 months seem to be a bit but don't forget all the recent holidays

Good luck


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Unfortunatly the problem is that there are so many other people, willing to come and live in a one bedroom apartment shared with four other men, and live off that 5k for a chance at a better life.... Until that changes, people are going to be offered these ridiculous salaries.
> 
> Alot of us on here, won the birthday passport lottery but if we didnt, we could be in the same situation, fighting from the bottom, wrong skin color, wrong language/accent, wrong social class, wrong school, etc. For many reasons, I have alot of less then desirable passport friends who are in the 4k to 8k range, who are crazy intelligent, but have NO OTHER options, home countries that are in shambles or no way for them to get ahead, so to come here and take these low salaries is a no brainer when they would do about anything just for an opportunity to get a visa to go ANYWHERE.


Well said Jynx


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

wandabug said:


> I asked his passport with regards to his visa not his salary - not so ridiculous!


Again like I said, no offence intended and my response was not targeted at you. Perhaps your initial question could have been a bit clear to avoid any potential misunderstanding.

But that said, had the OP responded saying that " I'm a English bloke and I couldn't get a training contract in the UK and this Dubai role is 5k and accommodation included" - I'm not so sure whether many would advise him saying yea yea come over for the experience.. Just explicitly stating the reality


----------



## TheRaddragon (Nov 7, 2011)

VADXB said:


> If you also have an accountancy degree then try harder in UK. I know that going rate in the mid tier firms is about £18K but the london based larger firms would pay about 25-30K. Money aside, I wouldn't recommend you training in the UAE as the quality of work may not be (another controversial topic) as good as the UK.
> 
> Regarding work permit, it does take a while but 2 months seem to be a bit but don't forget all the recent holidays
> 
> Good luck



Thanks for your replies! I really appreciate your advice. The problem with the current market (UK) is that there are not enough jobs available. Besides, I dont have an LPC, therefore,my prospects are kind of restricted. I am in no position to fund my own LPC, so I thought I would atleast start working in the legal industry and will try for a training contract later on. 

And in the midst of Job searching, this Dubai job came up. So I started giving some thought, and decided it may be well worth it. I think it might provide me some good experience, considering, Dubai is an International market and potentially a hub for international clients. The law firm which offered me the job is the regional mid level firm and have a few international clients. Therefore, it sounded right and well worth it, but for the salary.

So my plan was to work in Dubai for a year and then go to the UK after gaining some experience. As I hear, international work experience is well rewarded in the legal field and possibly will improve my chances for a Training Contract in the UK. 

Regarding the working visa--yea its been around 45 days that I have submitted the required documents. I'll give my employer a call in a couple of days and follow up. 

No offence taken regarding the Passprt/visa questions from you or anyone. I understand the fact if I had a UK passport things would be a lot smoother and probably they would have offered a lot more. I am not so sure.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And thus.... another person willing to come here for next to nothing. 

I am at least hopeful that you countered and asked for additional benefits/pay above what was put on the table.


----------



## zaklaclasse (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello
regarding the working permit issues, my wife is witing her since august and again delayed this month.


----------



## TheRaddragon (Nov 7, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> And thus.... another person willing to come here for next to nothing.
> 
> I am at least hopeful that you countered and asked for additional benefits/pay above what was put on the table.


I am at least hopeful that you countered and asked for additional benefits/pay above what was put on the table.[/QUOTE]

I am merely asking about the visa processing times, and discussing what was offered to me. 

I am still deciding!

Yes, I asked about the additional benefits with my salary. They are offering me just medical insurance nothing else.


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> And thus.... another person willing to come here for next to nothing.
> 
> I am at least hopeful that you countered and asked for additional benefits/pay above what was put on the table.


Qualified candidates should refuse to come down at that level and until that happens, exploitation will continue in Dubai.


----------

